# Penny Turtle??



## lilmissrazz (Jan 22, 2007)

Is there any such thing as a penny turtle? what would be the smallest and easiest turtle to own?? Thanks


----------



## wardy (Jan 22, 2007)

there is no such thing as penny turtles and all turtles would be just as easy/hard to look after


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 22, 2007)

There is no such thing as a "Penny Turtle". The name was coined (heh) decades ago by people who raided wild turtle nests, collected the baby turtles and sold them in pet stores and markets (probably in USA, but the same thing happened here in Australia, among other countries). The name "Penny Turtle" was used to help convince people that the turtles would never grow larger than a penny, which in 99.9% of cases was actually true, because of course, most died before growing noticably!

The turtle best suited to you depends somewhat on your location. Likely the Eastern Long-necked Turtle _Chelodina longicolis_ is your best option.


----------



## wardy (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry for the double post but here is a link to some turtle caresheets. http://www.vhs.com.au/pages/Turtleintro.html


----------



## markars (Jan 22, 2007)

If you are looking for an easy, relatively small ( comparatively) hardy australian turtle that is a little slower to grow than most start off on a mcleay river turtle. These comments are made from my experience only! but after keeping most of the australian turtle species i can recommend these ones for beginners! remember, a turtle should be for life!


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help its much appreciated just wanna get all the facts first


----------



## bug_collector (Jan 23, 2007)

lol when i was 10 i had 3 "penny turltles" (bought for $5 each from a kid who caught em at the river!) they lasted for a few years, and stayed the same size, could they be like a goldfish, where they grow according to their tank size?


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 23, 2007)

no reptles will grow according to their cage, the only animal that does is the angelfish


----------



## gillsy (Jan 23, 2007)

No, most fish will tend to reduce their adult size in an aquarium.


However saying that, fish wont 'grow to the size of their tanks'


----------



## cris (Jan 23, 2007)

Neither fish or reptiles grow according to their enclosure size, its just how much food they get and in the case of fish chemicals build up in overpopulated areas(such as a fish tank) and the fish slow down or stop growing.


----------

